# Columbus ASA Roll Call!!!!



## trykon7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, the Columbus shoot is almost here....  Seems like I just left Fla last weekend...  Who is ready, and who is going to Columbus to show out??  I'm probably not gonna make it...  My wife and I have a scheduled C-Section on March 4th...  So, unless the Dr decides to take him early, then I won't make it...  I will be pulling for  all the Ga folks...  So yall go kick some tail and take names.... Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## rank bull (Feb 18, 2010)

i am hopin to make it i still have to pay my asa membership then pay to shoot i hope i can get that money in time


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Feb 18, 2010)

Gonna try and be at this one , since its so close to home!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 18, 2010)

*We're gonna make it...*

I am registered and Ciara will be today, and maybe Maecy as well.

I think Ciara is getting some competitive fire now.  She has a school dance that Friday, but decided she wants to leave it early to go on to Columbus.  Since they only have 3 dances per year in middle school, it was a surprise that she would be willing to miss most of it.

I think I have resolved the problems that plagued me in Gainesville (added a lock down thumbscrew on my sight windage )  We'll find out at CBG and Hilsman's this weekend !  If so, I will be confident in the bow and the shot execution - just need to get those yardages right.


----------



## young gunna (Feb 18, 2010)

Coumt me in.


----------



## Cyberone (Feb 19, 2010)

I am shooting Open B unless I decide to go to my pins and then it will be Unlimited.


----------



## 14 KING (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be therr shooting open B. Won out of open c in gainesville!


----------



## stuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

paid up and ready to roll


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope folks will show up in droves. Alot of the other states we go to locals pour out. There were 1300 plus in Florida. Maybe Columbus will at least have 1200 plus so that they will keep our area in mind.


----------



## kerbow01 (Feb 19, 2010)

ill b there, shootin youth boys


----------



## badcompany (Feb 19, 2010)

Paided up and ready to go. Congrates 14king on the win.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be shooting this one for sure!


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Made my reservations yesterday, ready to go! Just need alot of practice and a little bit of luck wouldn't hurt. I'm shooting in the novice class. This is my first ASA event so I can't wait.


----------



## crazy guy at Treetop (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got my bells on just waiting to leave. Man I'm ready


----------



## rank bull (Feb 24, 2010)

i finaly got a job i will get my pay check the day before i shoot so i should be able to make it


----------



## Dingo26 (Feb 24, 2010)

yep will be there, don't know why, my shooting is slowly going south. can't seem to get any better shoot the same ole $#@# scores.


----------



## beastridge (Feb 24, 2010)

Team Pearson will be there in full effect!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 26, 2010)

Me and Matthew will be there, both shooting Open C

Me: Saturday 0800 G-19
        Sunday   1200  H-19

Matthew:  Saturday 0800 G-20
                   Sunday   1200  H-20


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 26, 2010)

I am going to give it a try.  This will be my very first ASA tourney so I hope I just don't shoot to bad.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't sweat it, it will be a blast.  You will have fun.


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 26, 2010)

ASA Columbus...  Here I come...!


----------



## rank bull (Feb 26, 2010)

i am goin to pay all my fees that mornin i will be shootin open c


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in see yall there


----------



## Hawire (Feb 27, 2010)

Got my card today.

Sat range J, target 12 @ 11am

Sun range I, target 12 @ 8 am


----------



## Jersey Outlaw (Feb 27, 2010)

*Columbus*

I will be there, hope to shoot good.


----------



## map (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going


----------



## clemsongrad (Feb 28, 2010)

will at be at least 5-6 of us from Augusta there!


----------



## goldenarrow (Feb 28, 2010)

we going.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 1, 2010)

I heard RBO and RAC will be in full force.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 1, 2010)

Got My Shooter Card but will not be able to make this one. Hound Dog you can Take my spot on target 1.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 1, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Got My Shooter Card but will not be able to make this one. Hound Dog you can Take my spot on target 1.



Hate to hear that bro. see u soon.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 1, 2010)

well Between Work and Money I can't not afford not working some OT to help catch up on some Bills. I May Ride down Saturday Afternoon to see how you guys did.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like the fine state of Georgia will be well represented.


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 1, 2010)

Got card today will be on J5 sat and I5 sun, still don't know why, but will have fun anyway.  GaBear hate you want make it, see ya later on. Now I got to find someone else to pick on,     Oh Yea      Hound Dog will be there


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 2, 2010)

Dingo26 said:


> Got card today will be on J5 sat and I5 sun, still don't know why, but will have fun anyway.  GaBear hate you want make it, see ya later on. Now I got to find someone else to pick on,     Oh Yea      Hound Dog will be there



You'll be ok.  Marty will be with you, won't he?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Sounds like the fine state of Georgia will be well represented.



I hope your not counting them RBO guys don't want to let any one know there from GA.You know they are real close to AL.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

Dingo26 said:


> Got card today will be on J5 sat and I5 sun, still don't know why, but will have fun anyway.  GaBear hate you want make it, see ya later on. Now I got to find someone else to pick on,     Oh Yea      Hound Dog will be there



I'm on J3 so I can still throw rocks at you.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 2, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I hope your not counting them RBO guys don't want to let any one know there from GA.You know they are real close to AL.



I'm talking warm bodies... not talent or ability!!


----------



## badcompany (Mar 2, 2010)

Heck they dont shoot real stuff do they?


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep Marty will be with me, Brian has to work fri at least half day he will come down later on.    Hound doggie you gonna bring my girlfriend with you. Please take better care of her this time you let her get sick last trip.


----------



## Aknaps21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Will be there!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

Dingo26 said:


> Yep Marty will be with me, Brian has to work fri at least half day he will come down later on.    Hound doggie you gonna bring my girlfriend with you. Please take better care of her this time you let her get sick last trip.



Yep she is coming and man she is ready I think more then me.


----------



## RCaughman (Mar 2, 2010)

*obama's first cousin*



14 KING said:


> I will be therr shooting open B. Won out of open c in gainesville!


What an avitar


----------



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Heck they dont shoot real stuff do they?



Yep


----------



## kerbow01 (Mar 2, 2010)

hopefullly i can pull off another high finish so i can talk my dad into takin me to texas to keep up soy points lol


----------



## t8ter (Mar 4, 2010)

d-9 sat be there for the team shoot fri.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

RAC is pulling out in the am and ready to go.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 4, 2010)

dwayne,blake,mark lovett and i are leaving at 6:00 in the morn and about 10 others from 12 point will be there


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 4, 2010)

Me, the boy and Big John are leaving around 8 in the morning.


----------



## stuffer (Mar 4, 2010)

me steve billy & leard are leaving at 5 am


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2010)

Man it"s looks like a good crowd from GA.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm up and ready to get it on. See yall there.


----------



## Big John (Mar 5, 2010)

ok then


----------



## Archery Mom (Mar 5, 2010)

travel safe and let us all know how everyone is doing... we are cheering you all on, but a special cheer for Kailey and Blake... shootem straight....


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 5, 2010)

Out the door! Everybody drive safely!!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2010)

My buddy doen't get off of work until 5 or so. I guess we will leave around 6. See ya there!!

Chuck


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 5, 2010)

I'L  there Saturday, want be shooting but visiting the crowd.  Can't shoot for while, probably be July before I'm 
able to draw a bow again but I will be there to visit and
enjoy the crowds and old friends


----------



## rank bull (Mar 5, 2010)

i am ready got my pay check this mornin which was more than i was thought it was goin to be s which is always good i will there bright and early tomorrow mornin good luck to every one from ga


----------

